# Old japanese kitchen knives



## DomGier (Dec 12, 2020)

Hi people  I need help. Can anyone translate or know the maker?


----------



## KenHash (Jan 5, 2021)

DomGier said:


> View attachment 106146
> 
> Hi people  I need help. Can anyone translate or know the maker?



Left to right:
Seki Magoroku Murasame 関孫六　村雨
Hakuju 白寿
Sakai Hidetoshi 堺　秀利
Nagayoshi 長義

All old brands/makers


----------



## DomGier (Jan 9, 2021)

Thank You very much.


----------

